# Your Favorite Oblivion Mods...



## kyektulu (Feb 12, 2009)

For everyone who does mod their Oblivion anyways, what are your all time favorite mods, the ones you cant imagine playing the game without, not including the essential patches of course.

My faves are:

Exnems Female Body Replacer

Rens Hair

Fenrir The Wolf Companion

Black Lustre Weapons and Armour

Apatchii Goddess Store

Growlfs Hot Clothes and Armour

Midas Magic Spells of Aurum.

Deadly Reflexes

Frostmourn Sword & LichKing Armour

Impereal City Unique Districts

Clocks of Cyrodiil

Lira and Pizz Hiyoko Store

Bag of Holding

Moriacis - City of the Dead

Elven Map Redux's


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 14, 2009)

If you like Oblivion and the player made mods for it you owe it to yourself to get one called The Lost Spires. This mod is fully voiced and just as good as anything Bethesda put out and maybe even better. Here is a link The Lost Spires - Home

The mod adds in another complete guild quest line called the Archeology Guild with at least 15 hrs (took me more like 30 hrs) of game play, and I can not say enough good things about it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 28, 2010)

Shame not available on the PS3.


----------



## Pravuil (Apr 18, 2010)

Still in its beta-stage, but looks promising: 

MERP :: View topic - MERP Screenshots

&

Minas Tirith image - MERP | Middle-Earth Roleplaying Project Mod for Oblivion - Mod DB

All or most of the terraining is supposedly due next "merge" (not sure what a merge is, but I'm guessing the allocation of the mod teams' updates of data for a release). 

I was thinking of downloading Deadly Reflexes. Would you mind describing it to me, kyektulu?


----------

